# A List Of Important Clippard Part Numbers



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've seen a few posts lately asking about the various Clippard parts that some of us use for our CO2 regulators. A while back I ordered the catalogue and sat down to figure out which parts everyone is using and made a list. Here's the list of parts I came up with along with the prices. The prices may have changed since then, but should still be close. These parts can all be found online at www.clippard.com or from your local Clippard dealer.

*Solenoid (You will need to purchase a grounded power cord separately)*
Part # MME-2PDS-D110 - $19.70 ea.

*Needle Valve*
Part # MNV-4K2 - $11.23 ea.

*Low Pressure Regulator (30 psi) *
Part # MAR-1P-3 - $12.43 ea.

*Check Valve Parts*
Check Valve Part # MCV-1BB - $4.57 ea.
Hose Barbs Part # 11752-1-PKG - $4.07 / package of 10

*1/4" OD x 1/8" ID Clear CO2 Proof Tubing 50 ft.*
URH1-0804-CLT-050 - $20.06 ea.

*Miniature 3-way manifold* 
10-32 port 3 Way Manifold Part # 15002-4-BLK - $0.71 ea.
10-32 Plugs for Empty Holes Part # 11755-PKG - $1.87 / package of 10

*10-32 Extension - You will need this if attaching the mini 3-way manifold to the low pressure regulator*
Part # 15010-BLK - $0.64 ea.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

thankyou so much!


----------

